

Warn HN: Silk breaks HN's OAuth login - ConstantineXVI

FYI, just found that the Silk proxy on the Fire breaks OAuth (possibly normal user/pass as well, wouldn't know) login here. You'll have to un-tick "Accelerated browsing" in the settings to be able to login (and stay logged in, turning it back on bounces you out).
======
ConstantineXVI
PS: using https works too (Silk doesn't proxy HTTPS)

